# Και ξαναμετακόμισαν...



## drsiebenmal (Apr 21, 2013)

...επειδή κάποιοι δουλεύουν, ακόμη και Κυριακές μεσημέρι και δεν έχουν καμία όρεξη να κάνουν τον διαιτητή.


----------



## anef (Apr 21, 2013)

Ωραία, όταν ευκαιρήσετε, κάντε έναν κόπο να μου στείλετε όλα τα δικά μου μηνύματα μαζί με τα quotes στο μέιλ μου.


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2013)

Δεν το έχουμε ξεχάσει, αλλά κάποια στιγμή θα επιστρέψει το νήμα. Απλώς δεν βιαζόμαστε. Περνάμε καλύτερα με τα γλωσσικά θέματα, δεν περνάμε;


----------

